# Found a tagged white pigeon



## pkcrc (Oct 18, 2003)

We found a tagged, white pigeon. Want to find the owner. What do we do? ALready called AARK.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

It depends on what the letters on the band are. 

Here is a site to start with.
http://www.pigeon.org/lostbirdinfo.htm 

If you provide us with all of the letters and numbers on the band we will be able to help you. 

Julie
P.S. tell us how you this pigeon came into your care. 

[This message has been edited by turkey (edited October 18, 2003).]


----------



## pkcrc (Oct 18, 2003)

Thank you for your reply. I did visit the web site you recommended, but I am still at a loss becuase the numbers and letters do not match anything that they posted. 

The bird was sitting on our back porch the other night. It was very windy and cold so we put it in the garage in an open box (We also wanted to protect in from our dogs). We gave it food and water. The bird does not seem to have interst in leaving now. I do not feel that I can adaquately care for him/her. I will be speaking with the vet in the morning to get more advice. 

The band says:
NM 9 03 516 (the 9 and 03 are sideways on the band.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, if it is a "private" band as opposed to one from one of the major organizations, you may not be able to trace the owner. Where are you located? We might be able to find something by trying to look up pigeon clubs or fanciers that are in your area .. that's kind of a long shot, but we can try if you like.

If the owner can't be traced, we can also try to find a home for the bird in your area if you aren't interested in keeping it. Meanwhile, I'd suggest getting it into something a little more secure than an open box until things get sorted out.

The bird needs fresh water and can be fed wild bird seed mix or dove mix from the pet store. If you have a local feed store, they may have actual pigeon mix.

Please keep us posted and let us know where you are.

Thank you for helping this bird.

Terry Whatley


----------

